# Tapepro 3" anglehead trial



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

For those that don't know, TomG from Tapepro sent me a 3" anglehead to try and then pass it on so other DWT members could try. I must say I was very surprised, when I first opened it I could see the main body was made out of plastic and it felt like half the weight of other heads and it gave me the impression of being cheap and presumably nasty.....Boy was I wrong, it works as good if not better than my Northstar angleheads, I used it with an anglebox for topcoating over a 2.5" Northstar head. First thing I noticed was the lighter weight made it feel like you had more control over it and just felt better, it gave a nice tight even coat with one pass, I used it straight out of the box without any adjustment needed. The plastic body appears to be the hard durable as steel type, the frame seems thin but is one piece non welded (laser cut I think), I like the inspection hole in the front which helps stop dried mud build up in a hard to clean spot. I give it 10 out of 10 because it does exactly what it is designed to do, thats a completely unbiased opinion because I didn't pay for it and I don't get to keep it so I don't feel obligated to give it a good review, if they cost more than other brands then that would be a mark against it but apparently they are quite a bit cheaper. http://youtu.be/nlE801e7Q8s


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

I hope this works out better than the old TapeWorm 2" angle head (in service for just a few years, late 80's-early 90's). This head had a plastic-ish main casting with stainless frames and was discontinued not long after. They wore out too quick.
IMHO, the killer of angle heads (besides dropping them) is the main casting/body. If the grove for the center clips is widened over time, the whole angle head is shot. 

I may be mistaken. If you have pics you can show I'd love to see them.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> I hope this works out better than the old TapeWorm 2" angle head (in service for just a few years, late 80's-early 90's). This head had a plastic-ish main casting with stainless frames and was discontinued not long after. They wore out too quick.
> IMHO, the killer of angle heads (besides dropping them) is the main casting/body. If the grove for the center clips is widened over time, the whole angle head is shot.
> 
> I may be mistaken. If you have pics you can show I'd love to see them.


Gidday Craig, I'm only guessing but maybe the plastics have come a long way since then, mudheads for example, I can't say I've heard of them wearing out but if someone with long term experience with that sort of thing could chime in?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

edges look a lil tall


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

chris said:


> edges look a lil tall


 
Skid past the blade in pic 2?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

*Cfp*



A.T.T.-Craig said:


> I hope this works out better than the old TapeWorm 2" angle head (in service for just a few years, late 80's-early 90's). This head had a plastic-ish main casting with stainless frames and was discontinued not long after. They wore out too quick.
> IMHO, the killer of angle heads (besides dropping them) is the main casting/body. If the grove for the center clips is widened over time, the whole angle head is shot.
> 
> I may be mistaken. If you have pics you can show I'd love to see them.


Hi Craig,
We did quite extensive testing of the plastic body and found that it is extremely durable. It has much less friction than aluminium to steel. The main wear area I see in angle heads is between the clip and the frame. When this wears you can tighten it up a little by closing up the clip, but eventually you need new frames. Takes a long time to wear these out though so many years of good performance. The other thing that wears is usually the skids (if they are stainless steel). We have tungsten carbide skids on this one.
Also I don't think the skid is past the blade - it's just the camera angle. It should be only a few thou below the blade and the blade has a small chamfer on the bottom edge.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

*Cfp*

Just a couple more things. The other problem we come across with angle heads is the top clip being spread due to a build up of compound behind the frame. This causes the point to open up and affects the setting.
With the CFP finisher, we have a cleaning hole to help in your usual wash up, but also the whole top piece can be removed so that you can thoroughly clean once in a while, without taking the clips and frames off and disturbing the setting. See the exploded diagram here: 
http://www.tapepro.com/manuals/CFP-75_d.pdf

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

chris said:


> edges look a lil tall


It's a very deceptive photo, it's a lot tighter than it looks, in that pic you'll notice you can see the first coat underneath.
Something I noticed that was different is the skids are set with no rock on them, I set the Northstars with 0.020" at the back of the skid and the Tapepro is set at zero, I was thinking this aint gonna work but it did.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Just to let you guys know the Tape Pro angle head is still in circulation. Cazna will be the next member to trial it.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Just to let you guys know the Tape Pro angle head is still in circulation. Cazna will be the next member to trial it.


 I thought some1 had kept it!! Not heard much about it so it cant b bad or it would have made its way round the world by now:yes: But it must b good Tom as every1 seems 2 b keeping hold of it!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well ive had this anglehead for a while now, Works been smaller plaster jobs, painting and house building so i was wanting a good chance on the mudrunner with this anglehead to see how it goes..............And im not disapointed at all............Its a really nice anglehead, Very light like kiwiman said and gives a nice smooth tight coat, Heres some pics with it on a runner and a corner run with a tapeworm 4 first then the Tapepro 3 to finsh..........Its as good if not better than any other anglehead ive used.........Goldblatt, tapeworm and dm.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Where can I get an angle head to try out?


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

are these even available anywhere yet?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

These are available in the Australian market.
http://tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=cfp

Wallboard tools is the distributor.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

if they were available easily i would get one but i think i am just going to buy a columbia someday soon. there head office and factory is just an hour away from me so i like buying locally:thumbup:. when all is said and done it might just be a hassle trying to import something and i might lose the savings anyway.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

cazna said:


> Well ive had this anglehead for a while now, Works been smaller plaster jobs, painting and house building so i was wanting a good chance on the mudrunner with this anglehead to see how it goes..............And im not disapointed at all............Its a really nice anglehead, Very light like kiwiman said and gives a nice smooth tight coat, Heres some pics with it on a runner and a corner run with a tapeworm 4 first then the Tapepro 3 to finsh..........Its as good if not better than any other anglehead ive used.........Goldblatt, tapeworm and dm.


time to send it to the states now?? I would like a go at it if possible..


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

spacklinfool said:


> time to send it to the states now?? I would like a go at it if possible..


Sorry spacklinfool but it take at least 200 post to be able to try free tools !!!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

machinemud said:


> Sorry spacklinfool but it take at least 200 post to be able to try free tools !!!!


 Hey Frenchie - where did you come up with that number? I thought it was 1000 posts. 

 haha just kiddin with you.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Hey Frenchie - where did you come up with that number? I thought it was 1000 posts.
> 
> haha just kiddin with you.


I think it's 5,000 post:whistling2:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Hey Frenchie - where did you come up with that number? I thought it was 1000 posts.
> 
> haha just kiddin with you.


Ha ha ha ! That is what you guys told me in the beginning " you need 200 post or more to be accepted as an official member of dwt !!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

machinemud said:


> Ha ha ha ! That is what you guys told me in the beginning " you need 200 post or more to be accepted as an official member of dwt !!


Yes but did you get your tattoo yet?


----------



## kylemanley1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I wonder angle boxes its compatible with


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

All that I know of. Same ball size as northstar, Columbia & Dm.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

kylemanley1 said:


> I wonder angle boxes its compatible with


I used it on a Northstar.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I will be sending the anglehead and mudbox to Lloydnz for a go.

He is a tapepro tools fan and speaks highly of them, and runs a crew and full tapepro set so fair enough he gets them to try.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> I will be sending the anglehead and mudbox to Lloydnz for a go.



:thumbup:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Yes but did you get your tattoo yet?
> 
> http://yoursmiles.org/t-en.php
> 
> http://yoursmiles.org/t-en.php


Yes sir !!


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

machinemud said:


> Sorry spacklinfool but it take at least 200 post to be able to try free tools !!!!


i guess i have to post more then..heres number 199


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

spacklinfool said:


> i guess i have to post more then..heres number 199


Ha ha ha ! I just told you what the older member told me !


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

So how's the head working out for whoever has it, since it's been in circulation almost a year now?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have it back again now, Will prob send it back to tomg to do what he whats with it in the new year, Or am i supposed to send it to a land far far away???


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> I have it back again now, Will prob send it back to tomg to do what he whats with it in the new year, Or am i supposed to send it to a land far far away???


Yea over here Caz!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Is it still pumping angles out nicely? Curious if it's held up well.
If it ever makes it to this side of the pond I'd give it a go


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yea over here Caz!!
> :thumbsup:


Your a blueline/tapepro man, And your far far away, PM me your address vanman, I will see what i can do, Then you can send it canuck yankee doodle land??? Maybe???


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes please!! America has been waiting for this angle head for a while..I keep using my can-am's and tt heads, but want to try a newer one..


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

spacklinfool said:


> Yes please!! America has been waiting for this angle head for a while..I keep using my can-am's and tt heads, but want to try a newer one..


Sorry chief it looks like its coming 2 Scotland!!:thumbup:
It will b sent out again in a couple of months whoever is up for it!!!:thumbsup:
But if its really good Tom i will send u some money!!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Sorry chief it looks like its coming 2 Scotland!!:thumbup:
> It will b sent out again in a couple of months whoever is up for it!!!:thumbsup:
> But if its really good Tom i will send u some money!!!


You just like it cause its Blue


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> You just like it cause its Blue


:no: it's black.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Sorry chief it looks like its coming 2 Scotland!!:thumbup:
> It will b sent out again in a couple of months whoever is up for it!!!:thumbsup:
> But if its really good Tom i will send u some money!!!


Its on its way soon vanman, It is a good head, You will like it. SUPER light.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Its on its way soon vanman, It is a good head, You will like it. SUPER light.


Well it arrived a couple of days ago:thumbup:
I must say has any1 actually used it?:blink:
It looks brand new! I will have 2 step up 2 the mark when i send it on, and pass it on as i recieved it! Cheers for the reading stuff Caz and my stubby cooler:thumbsup:
All i could think of was Mr Buck when i seen it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Well it arrived a couple of days ago:thumbup:
> I must say has any1 actually used it?:blink:
> It looks brand new! I will have 2 step up 2 the mark when i send it on, and pass it on as i recieved it! Cheers for the reading stuff Caz and my stubby cooler
> All i could think of was Mr Buck when i seen it.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Here u go Mr Buck!!
Tom,as u can c my cat is looking after ur head! And ur stuff Caz!:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok i better send this head on before i keep it!:blink:
Its a great head that still looks like new after being out touring the world!
Right folks say who wants it and i will ok it with Tom and send it on!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Ok i better send this head on before i keep it!:blink:
> Its a great head that still looks like new after being out touring the world!
> Right folks say who wants it and i will ok it with Tom and send it on!:thumbsup:


I Nominate PT Or Buck :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> i nominate pt or buck :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


>


And you wanted to ban the Kiwi's .......shame on you :sneaky2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Well Mr Buck u want it?


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I would like to get in the trial soon after buck if he wants it..


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

So who is up for the head then? Tom will b thinking i am keeping it!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Well Mr Buck u want it?


Not sure..............









I just got through changing my angle system (again) trying 3.5 tin then 2.5 DM, sanding it out today.......

Maybe I should pass, if I like it, then I would half to buy one

Maybe let silver stilts try it, reward him for always having to baby sit us:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Not sure..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its ok Mr Buck we r all glorified labourers!:yes: We need babysitting


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Well ive had this anglehead for a while now, Works been smaller plaster jobs, painting and house building so i was wanting a good chance on the mudrunner with this anglehead to see how it goes..............And im not disapointed at all............Its a really nice anglehead, Very light like kiwiman said and gives a nice smooth tight coat, Heres some pics with it on a runner and a corner run with a tapeworm 4 first then the Tapepro 3 to finsh..........Its as good if not better than any other anglehead ive used.........Goldblatt, tapeworm and dm.


the inside corner looks nice but the pump station looks like a mess... I dont like to make a mess:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> the inside corner looks nice but the pump station looks like a mess... I dont like to make a mess:whistling2:


A few gobs on the floor is a mess?? Wow, Its gotta get a little messy before it comes good or your just farting around bro :thumbsup:

Funny you say that though, Before machine tools i ran thicker mud, Never dropped any, Then came the tools and thinner muds? Had a harder time trying to keep it off the floor then, It use to bug me, Now i dont care, Just get that sh!t on wall and drop some asap nowdays :yes:, Thats what pays the bills and gets more tools.


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> So who is up for the head then? Tom will b thinking i am keeping it!


Ahem... :whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

plugger said:


> Ahem... :whistling2:


All urs Plugger if u want it?


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Make more sense to send it to USA or Canada.

Plugger can always contact Andrew at Wallboard Tools in AU if he wants to test something.

Tom.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd give it a go, always interested in playing with new tools


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I'd give it a go, always interested in playing with new tools


You can send me your festool power sander if your bored of it yet, I'd be willing to give it a go:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Better yet you fly out here and help me finish these 4 or 5 houses I have starting in about a month, then you can play with the planex all you want.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow it would be a honor to meet mr 2buck himself .... Maybe his eastern accent might throw us of Scott lol .... If you get the head Scott then I would also like to try it out if possible. 

Send it up this way kill 2 birds with one stone


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

tomg said:


> Make more sense to send it to USA or Canada.
> 
> Plugger can always contact Andrew at Wallboard Tools in AU if he wants to test something.
> 
> Tom.


Sounds good to me Tom! Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> A few gobs on the floor is a mess?? Wow, Its gotta get a little messy before it comes good or your just farting around bro :thumbsup:
> 
> Funny you say that though, Before machine tools i ran thicker mud, Never dropped any, Then came the tools and thinner muds? Had a harder time trying to keep it off the floor then, It use to bug me, Now i dont care, Just get that sh!t on wall and drop some asap nowdays :yes:, Thats what pays the bills and gets more tools.


its the pump station that makes the mess...I just dont do it that way. I also thin my mud :thumbsup: for my tools and if I do drop a load I pick it up and flick it  into a box


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

saskataper said:


> I'd give it a go, always interested in playing with new tools


 Well since Plugger can get tools anytime 2 test it will b all yours! PM me ur address and i will get it sent this next week!:thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Cool, ill see how it compares to my 3" Columbia.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I think you will be impressed. It is nice and light, and ran well enough when I used it. At that stage it was still new, so by now it should be broken in and be running real nice.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> Cool, ill see how it compares to my 3" Columbia.


Oh sure:furious:

Send it to the guy that is trying to out tool whore "Cazna the tool whore" by buying festool tools to out whore Cazna

Maybe I should change my mind:whistling2:

J/k:jester:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Maybe we can run it in those houses Scott .... You will have to show me the trade secret to running the angle box.... Then I will
give up my CP tube and tin flushers ... And start running my TT angle box


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Not sure where this corner finisher ended up. Is it still going strong?

Anyways, at Tapepro we love new tech and just found a new web site that allows you to upload 3d models. We have long used 3d solid modelling CAD software to design our tools, and this interface allows you to have a close look at the design and features.

Give it a spin:

https://skfb.ly/RJHN

... can't embed.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Tomg. Did you ever try making the plastic body head on different sizes.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That is very cool Tom. That looks just like the corner finisher that I have. :jester:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

How long would the seals in the cp tube last Tom. I'm just using my tube with the internal head taping some corners. Seems to be sucking a lot of air. I think that back seals not catching the sides so well.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

cazna said:


> Hi Tomg. Did you ever try making the plastic body head on different sizes.


I've drawn it, just haven't made it.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

cazna said:


> How long would the seals in the cp tube last Tom. I'm just using my tube with the internal head taping some corners. Seems to be sucking a lot of air. I think that back seals not catching the sides so well.


Have a look at the rear wiper seal and how much wear there is on the lip.
You can flare it out a little, as long as you haven't used a lubricant like WD40 which tends to make them stiff.

You can check for leaks / suction when empty with your hand over the nozzle. Ideally you need to load that rear wiper with some air pressure to start with - a quick motion at the start.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

tomg said:


> I've drawn it, just haven't made it.


Well get to it lad.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I was ringing around pricing one of those heads recently. As usual no one in nz as a clue what your jibber jabbing on about. You mean the white mud heads. No plastic body angle head. Oh what nah. Mmm hang on will look at computer. Hang on will look up manuals. Hang on have to ask someone else. Hang on ring another store. Hang on one store might have those plastic cornice heads you want. I want to cry. Its so painful. In the end one shop had one. Anyway I just used the DM 3.5 which is 3mm wider than 75mm for tape. That things heavy. Back to 2.5 col for me. Tom. Just make a full set of plastic body angle heads mate.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah - NZCDS have bought some of them so they are probably available in one of their stores.
If you can get hold of Simon in Auckland he should be able to help.
Trouble with injection moulding is the high cost of tooling. Fine if you are going to sell thousands .....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah right I get you. A guy here has a cnc machine for cutting out kitchens. So I took him a butt board and said can your machine make those? If he buys a thousand dollar cutting head from Italy he could. But again. How many would sell.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Let me know is this angle head ever comes back to Aus I wouldn't mind having a go if I'm allowed iv only ever used flushers. Nearly brought that exact angle head a few weeks back but was reluctant because of the plastic body but from what iv heard and seen in here seems to be a nice head cheers fellas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sweendog87 said:


> Let me know is this angle head ever comes back to Aus I wouldn't mind having a go if I'm allowed iv only ever used flushers. Nearly brought that exact angle head a few weeks back but was reluctant because of the plastic body but from what iv heard and seen in here seems to be a nice head cheers fellas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just order it Sween, it is awesome. I topped 75 internals with it and the shorty TapePro tube in 45 min.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Il take your word for it gaz just gonna try it with the tube until I can afford the angle box or Mudrunner the both seem easy and fast to run witch would you go box or runner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have had thee mud runner for a few years and loved it. But since I tried that head on on the short tube, the runner sits in the trailer. So in my opinion don't bother with a Mudrunner or an angle box.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I haven't used the mud runner only the compound tube with 3.5 inch angle head...its so versatile and comfortable to use go up DowN left right with ease 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ok great well nearly there only need the head does it come in both sizes for taping and topping and do I load the head up with mud before I run 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Off subject for one sec is it salt that makes base coat go off quicker and what makes it last longer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If you want it to go off quicker get 20 min, if you want it to last longer get 60 min. Any additives will void the manufacturers warranty. But salt does make it go off faster, as does rasp dust.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yep only dopes dope the mix, why put yourself at risk they have plenty of options 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Someone asked me at work and I had forgotten because I don't use them but cheers anyone mind answering the actual question I asked before that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Citric acid.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

No the one about the angle head lol that was a silly question


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The plastic bodied head only comes in the one size. At pr3sent I am taping with a 2.5 inch drywall mastervthen topping with the Tape Pro 75mm head. No you don't need to load the head first. With the tube it is all done in one action.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

About time I got my own one


----------

